# Wheels and tires



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

When I put on light wheels and tires, I feel noticeably faster. I think this should always be the first target when dropping bike weight.

What's your combo of choice?

I've tried quite a few and here's my current/best setup:

wheels - American Classic 350s - 2004 model, 24/28 spoke, DT Revolution spokes. I mention 2004 model year because this has a new rim that's way stiffer than previous years. Weight is 1290 grams

Tires - Veloflex Corsa - 160 grams and rides like a dream. I have about 1500 miles on mine and it's time for a new set.

Tubes - Conti lightweight tubes - Reliable. Not as light as performance lunar but not as easy to pinch either.

francois
140 lbs


----------



## DirtDad (May 12, 2002)

*Kenda Kaliente / Lunar Lites*

I run Kaliente Iron Cloaks, about 185g, and the lunar lites, about 47g. The Iron Cloak protection allows the use of lighter tubes. 

I tried Kaliente Lites and Conti GP Supersonics, both about 160g, both nice riding tires, esp. the Contis. The Contis wore out super fast like they are designed to, and both flatted too frequently, even with heavier tubes. Want to get your riding buds mad? Let them see a tire/tube combination like this while they wait for you to fix a flat. The Kaliente Iron Cloak is durable, offers good flat protection, and the extra weight can be made up with a lighter tube.

I found you just have to be very careful installing any .45 inner tube (Lunars are not the only ones) to make sure they do not get pinched between the bead and the rim - a problem that may not show up for a long time.


----------



## Tony Montana (Jan 29, 2004)

*Here's my wheels*

They're not the lightest out there, but I built them and they sure roll nicely.


Chris King road hubs, red
Velocity Razor rims, red
DT Revolution 1.8/1.5 spokes
DT alloy nipples
28H front, 32H rear
Radial lacing front, 2X/radial lacing rear
692g front, 850g rear

Michelin Pro Ironman tires, red stripes, 23mm, 453g/pair
Michelin tubes, 140g/pair


----------



## Fast Freddy (Mar 4, 2004)

My light wheels are 2004 American Classic CR420's with Kenda Kaliente Lite Tires (167, and 166 grams each), with Ritchey 60mm presta tubes (80 grams) each and Rox rim strip 4 grams. Also using SRP Ti bolt on skewers. I was going to use a set of Panaracer Greenlite tubes with vlave extenders (total weight 68 grams) but the valve extender would not fit the rim prest hole - just tad too tight... so until the reamer comer out and fixes it... I'm sticking with the Ritchey tubes.

FF


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

*go tubular*

you dudes are missing out trying all these rim strip/ tube combs. if u want light get a pair of carbon tubies.



Fast Freddy said:


> My light wheels are 2004 American Classic CR420's with Kenda Kaliente Lite Tires (167, and 166 grams each), with Ritchey 60mm presta tubes (80 grams) each and Rox rim strip 4 grams. Also using SRP Ti bolt on skewers. I was going to use a set of Panaracer Greenlite tubes with vlave extenders (total weight 68 grams) but the valve extender would not fit the rim prest hole - just tad too tight... so until the reamer comer out and fixes it... I'm sticking with the Ritchey tubes.
> 
> FF


----------



## Jed Peters (Feb 4, 2004)

Francis!

Suzy just got the Sprint 350s from AmClassic, 24/28 with CX-Rays and an Alloy rear cassette...combined with Supersonic rimtape, tires, and tubes from conti!

Dude! Took (seriously) 2 pounds off her bike from her training set! With cages and computer, bike weighs 15.4 pounds!


----------



## Jed Peters (Feb 4, 2004)

kenyonCycleist said:


> you dudes are missing out trying all these rim strip/ tube combs. if u want light get a pair of carbon tubies.


Why? They cost too much, and are the same weight as light tires and superlight tubes. Plus the new stuff feels just as good as tubies now.

Only benefit to tubies is if you flat, you don't have to worry about bead separation.


----------



## filtersweep (Feb 4, 2004)

francois said:


> When I put on light wheels and tires, I feel noticeably faster. I think this should always be the first target when dropping bike weight.



Sorry, but I feel faster on my deep carbon rims....


----------



## Acenturian (Feb 18, 2004)

I have a set of Spinergy wheels with Veloflex Pave tires. They are great tires, check out the reviews. I have had to ride through bad stuff (glass, rocks, general road hazards) so far in two months of riding almost every day not one flat. The tire look great and to make matters even better...there Italian


----------



## CARBON110 (Apr 17, 2002)

*Experience*

I love clinchers BUT tubular wheelsets ARE in fact faster. The tires are fast and because of the low rotational weight (which is twice as important) they accelerate very quickly. Now, Reynolds has built a pair of clincher all carbon clinchers. This will be the ultimate test between tubies and clinchers. When the roads have cleared I will set the record straight as to the best clincher wheels have to offer against my Cane Creek AROS tubulars. I have ridden Bontrager carbon tubulars and briefly checked out Reynolds DV tubies. I also have owned Zipp, nimble, mavic carbones, open pros, and Bontrager race x-lite clinchers among some others. The tubies are faster but I love clinchers for their simple ease of care. Tubies remain faster and very strong


----------



## The Asian Kid Next Door (Feb 7, 2004)

Hope this helps. Order of lightest clincher wheels.

2. Spada Stiletto Mg 1080g (NYA) $850 
3. American Classic Magnesium 1207g 28/32 spokes, 24/24mm rims $1100 
4. Spada Carbonio Aero Light 1260g, $650 
5. Spada Stiletto Light 1280gm, 28/28 spokes, 18/18mm rims $650 
6. Rolf Prima Elan Areo, 1295g, 20/24 spokes, 24mm rims, $950 
7. Spada Carbonio Aero 1312g 
8. Rolf Prima Elan 1314g (actual), 20/24 spokes, 24mm rims $850 
9. American Classic 350 1320g (standard build), 28/32 spokes, $599 
10. Spada Stiletto 1340g 
11. FRM SP-R21SD Light 1348g 
12. Campagnolo Ultra Hyperon 1350g, 22/24 spokes, $2200 
13. Extra lite ExtraClimb 1360g 
14. Nimble Fly 1367g 
15. Velomax Victoria 1370g (145lb recomended weight limit, to be released in Jan) 
16. Wheel Craft Sprint DS 1370g ( Actual) 18/24 Spokes, 40/40mm Rims $A1000 
17. Speed Dream R 359 1390g, 25/32 spokes, $529 
18. Ritchey WCS Protocal 1390g (to be released in Jan) 
19. Campagnolo Hyperon 1395 g, 22/24 spokes 
20. Nimble Spider 1400g 
21. FSA (don't know model) 1400g (to be released in Jan) 
22. Topolino 1413g (actual) 
23. Velomax Ascent II 1423g (actual) $700 
24. American Classic 420 1425g (standard build) 18/24 spokes, 34/34mm rims, $800 
25. Wheelcraft Classic Elite 1427g (DT Rev's) 28/32 spokes, $A1000 
26. Corima 1440g, 18/24 spokes, 45/45mm rims $994 
27. Rolf Prima Vigor 1467g (actual) 14/16 spokes, 34mm rims, $850 
28. X-Lab Aero 1475g 
29. Velomax Orion II 1477g $700 
30. Extra Lite ExtraRoad 1480g 
31. Bontrager Race X Lite 1490g, 20/24 spokes, $750 
32. Speed Dream Aerolite 1490g, 18/24 spokes, $549 
33. American Classic Velocity Aerohead 1493g (Alloy Nipples) 28/32 spokes, 19/19mm rims $635 
34. Rolf Prima Vigour RS, 1495g, 14/16 spokes, 34mm rims, $850 
35. Velomax Tempest II 1500g $750 
36. Corima WINIUM 1500g, 24/24 pokes, 24/24mm rims, $970 
37. Bontrager X-Lite 1520g $700 
38. Reynolds Stratus Clincher 1523g, 16/? spokes, 46mm rim, $1995 
39. Tune Standard Lightweight 1530g 
40. Spinergy Xaero Lite 1540g 18/24 spokes, 24/24 mm rims $700 
41. Campagnolo Neutron 1550g $700 
42. Ritchey WCS DS 1550g 
43. Cane Creek Volos Team Ti, 18/28 Ti spokes, 21mm Alu rims 1556g 
44. Spinergy Tilium Carbon 1557g (actual) $1000 
45. Mavic Ksyirum SSC SL TDF 1560g (actual) $1000 
46. Hed Alps 1565g 18/24 spokes, 50/50mm rims 
47. Zipp 303 1575g 20/18 spokes, 40/40mm rims $1350 
48. Dura Ace 7800 1579g $800 
49. Mavic Ksyrium SSC SL 1590g (actual) $800 
50. Spinergy Carbon SS 1599g 16/20 spokes, 45/45mm rims $800


----------



## CARBON110 (Apr 17, 2002)

*Buddy............*

Alot of those prices, measurements and weights are inaccurate. That must have taken forever LOL !


----------



## The Asian Kid Next Door (Feb 7, 2004)

CARBON110 said:


> Alot of those prices, measurements and weights are inaccurate. That must have taken forever LOL !


Took only a second to copy and paste, unless you dont know how to do that  ... The prices, they change so its inaccurate but some of the weights are accurate verified and some are claimed.


----------



## benInMA (Jan 22, 2004)

I can understand the desire for light wheels, I have a set. However tires are all about good handling... Anything I climb, I have to ride back down. And in a race having the confidence of good sticky tires is worth more to me than a few grams less weight. I don't really even look at tire weights.

Ben


----------



## Jas0n (Nov 9, 2002)

this isnt directed to anyone specifically, but has anyone tried tufo's tubless clinchers? seems like the best of both worlds, both in terms of weight and convience. what do you guys think?


----------



## bikewriter (Sep 2, 2002)

Jas0n said:


> this isnt directed to anyone specifically, but has anyone tried tufo's tubless clinchers? seems like the best of both worlds, both in terms of weight and convience. what do you guys think?



There is a pretty new post on the Tufo subject.

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?postid=23710#poststop


----------



## bikewriter (Sep 2, 2002)

Not directed at you, but....

Those are all wheel systems, as you well know. Most are way too spendy for what you're getting. $300 can easily build a 1400-1500 gram 700c hand-built clincher with traditional parts. Of course you don't get the gee-whiz marketing hype or the adoration of cafe diners or the mental advantage that the wheels you just paid 2, 3, 5 times too much for are actually making you faster.


----------



## JBF (Feb 6, 2002)

*I agree ...*

I just sent my Record rear hub to Mike Garcia for a rebuild. Velocity Aerohead OC rim with 32 CX-Ray spokes.

Try $110 including shipping AND 825 grams !!! Try that with your factory wheels.


----------



## fasteddie (Jun 20, 2003)

The Asian Kid Next Door said:


> Hope this helps. Order of lightest clincher wheels.
> 
> 5. Spada Stiletto Light 1280gm, 28/28 spokes, 18/18mm rims $650
> 19. Campagnolo Hyperon 1395 g, 22/24 spokes


The weight of my newly purchased Hyperons is 551f + 733r=1284. This is noticably less than what's shown in your ur list. I wonder where this came from as Campy's own advertised weight is 1240total. With it's TRUE weight, Hyperoons rank #6 in your list...


----------



## faraway (May 4, 2004)

and what about leightweight wheels ? and ADA wheels ?

leightweight 20spokes and campyhub 1202 gr ! and stiff as hell !


----------



## jayray (Jun 6, 2004)

X-treme nano elite 970 grams


----------



## kkleen (Oct 18, 2004)

*where to find spada usa or extralite?*

undefinedundefinedundefined


The Asian Kid Next Door said:


> Hope this helps. Order of lightest clincher wheels.
> Can't find the spads usa or extralite usa website. where can these wheels be purchased or found more info?
> 2. Spada Stiletto Mg 1080g (NYA) $850
> 3. American Classic Magnesium 1207g 28/32 spokes, 24/24mm rims $1100
> ...


----------



## carbfib (Jul 15, 2005)

fasteddie said:


> The weight of my newly purchased Hyperons is 551f + 733r=1284. This is noticably less than what's shown in your ur list. I wonder where this came from as Campy's own advertised weight is 1240total. With it's TRUE weight, Hyperoons rank #6 in your list...


I've been searching on this 'site for any/all topics relating to the Campy(Ultra) Hyperons. Putting the name in the search box, but to NO success. You're the first one that I found, just by going down the threads in the "wheels and tires." I;ve got a new pair; tell Me whatever is on this 'site -- relating to hte Ultra Hyperons. And what You've got going on. mike


----------

